# Soaking Everyday



## fifthdawn (Feb 4, 2010)

The purpose of soaking is just to encourage drinking right?

I notice that my tortoises either drink the second they enter water, or they don't. If they decide not to drink, then they probably wont no matter how long I soak. So I actually soak them before everyday before every meal for 1 minute. If they drink I let them drink, otherwise I move them to the food tray after a minute.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2010)

Personally.. other than re-hydrating a tortoises AFTER being shipped.. I have no clue why anyone would think that "force-soaking" is the right thing to do!

Be prepared for the 'debate' about to occur.. 

NERD


----------



## terryo (Feb 4, 2010)

The only time I ever soaked anybody was when my thirty year old Ornate, that couldn't hibernate, became sick, and it was the only way I could give her an injection.
I always feed baby boxies in a little bit of warm water. It seems to wake them up and stimulate their appetite. But that's the only time I ever put them in water.
I really have no experience with any other kind of tortoise, except the one that I have so I wouldn't know anything about soaking other kinds, but I never soaked my Cherry Head since I got him at 1 month old. If he was thirsty, he took a drink. I have him for two years now and he's never been soaked. 

Just my opinion and what has worked for me.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 4, 2010)

I am someone who soaks YOUNG (under a year) tortoises a few times a week (hatchling tortoises I would soak every day or two). I keep YOUNG Radiated Tortoises and adult Russian Tortoises. Many times, there is no standing water in certain times of the year where these tortoises are from. I DO NOT SOAK the ADULT Russian Tortoises and they are kept outside year round with a water dish. I think it is critical to keep young tortoises well hydrated. If I lived somewhere more humid, I wouldn't soak as frequently.

All my young tortoises drink right away when soaked. They also poop in the water, which means less poop in their enclosure. This also helps to make sure they don't get constipated. Usually at first, my tortoises kinda chill out in the water...once they try to get out....I let them out. Usually they already had their drinks of water once they are trying to get out.

I don't keep water dishes in the radiata enclosure which is one less thing I have to clean. 

When I kept redfoots in the past, I did have a water dish in their enclosure and I soaked them about once a week. I live in Arizona where it is drier than most places. 

Once the radiated tortoises are older than two years, I will probably soak them a couple times a month (more frequently in our 120 degree heat).

I do this for YOUNG (more hydration required than adults) radiated tortoises in ARIZONA (more dry here than most states).


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe in soaking baby tortoises every day, at the very least every other day. We keep them under hot lights, basically on 'slow cook' , so in soaking them they either drink right away, or they soak a small amount of water in thru their cloaca, but that takes a little time to happen so I believe in soaking for about 10 minutes. Some people don't think they do get any fluid up thru the cloaca, so even if that's true you can't hurt anything by soaking, what can you lose?


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree Maggie. I have also read somewhere that inside our homes is the driest place on earth. ACs and heaters dry up the air. I think swamp coolers help keep the humidity up.


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea, i have a water dish but they NEVER drink from it. But whenever I put them in water they start drinking imediately. They drink 5/7 soakings. I figured it can't hurt to be too hydrated. I don't think anythings wrong with my waterdish, when I put their head in the waterdish, they drink too. I think they're so concerned with being in the hide that they don't bother going to the dish to drink unless I put them in.


----------



## jblayza (Feb 4, 2010)

I offer fresh warm water every day and place my tort in the dish when I put the fresh water in. Sometimes he stays and drinks, sometimes he crawls right out. I have seen him use the water dish on his own though, so i believe now he can drink when he wants.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 4, 2010)

When they are indoors I "soak" my young tortoises 2-3 times weekly and the adults 1-2 time weekly. I don't keep open water in their enclosures because it makes a mess with them tracking through it, especially once they've defecated in it. Watering them individually gives me the opportunity to check their feces for any problems. Regardless of age and species, some of mine drink, some don't.


----------



## Homerist (Feb 5, 2010)

i soak / cleanup / bath my 3month old Indian Star almost everyday once a day.
some days he seems to love it happily stretching out all four limbs and will now n then fall asleep in the warm water, like enjoying a spa session.
other times he simply wants to get out, crawling helplessly up against the basin.

oh without fail, he will pooed after the soak.
as for the water dish in his home, i have yet to witness any drinking, but it is definately dirty because he track through it and some hay will be left behind.

That's my Homer's routine =)


----------



## Annieski (Feb 5, 2010)

When I read about the natural terrain of Sulcatas and found that some parts of the area they come from don't get rain for YEARS, I have a had time with the soaking. I know the humidity factor of their digging burrows is important but if you are in the desert and your only available water source is from cactus or succulents, isn't the "soaking" a bit against Nature?


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 5, 2010)

Annieski said:


> I know the humidity factor of their digging burrows is important but if you are in the desert and your only available water source is from cactus or succulents, isn't the "soaking" a bit against Nature?



Being kept in a cage with a 10.0 reptisun uvb bulb, some cypress mulch as substrate, a piece of wood that is 3000 miles away from its natural habitat as a hide spot, mazuri tortoise pellets and "organic" spring mix as a diet, etc etc.....is a bit against Nature as well.

I think we have to do the best we can and especially with hatchlings-yearlings. If you decide not to soak, *I feel it is important to offer a humid hide and at least offer a sulcata(or any tortoise especially young ones) water a few times a week*. Without proper hydration, there are many health issues that will arise. Two of the more frequently seen in vet offices for bladder stones are sulcatas and desert tortoises. I believe it is because the tortoises aren't given enough water in captivity. http://www.azeah.com/Care-Sheets.asp?id=95

My friends' sulcatas are raised in the sonoran desert and during the hottest times of the year, they rarely come out of the burrow during the day. Mostly they come out in the morning or when the sun is going to sleep.

Soaking _helps_ ensure that your tortoise is properly hydrated. It may not seem natural, but there is nothing natural about keeping a tortoise in captivity.

Some species enjoy a good soak in nature as well. I have seen pics of radiated tortoises soaking in puddles, leopard tortoises soaking in a river, and I have personally seen Galapagos and Aldabra tortoises soaking in ponds for days unless if you drain the pool yourself.

Whether you decide to soak your tortoise or not, please make sure you provide some way to keep your tortoise hydrated.


----------



## Annieski (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply that the proper care for captive sulcatas should not include soaking. I do soak Mortimer every other day and let her decide when she has had enough but it is usually 5-7 minutes. I guess I was thinking "out loud". Sorry.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 5, 2010)

I just have a big pan(like goes under a water heater).If they want to drink,soak, whatever.they can.I figure they have been doing well for eons,without anyone around to throw them in the creek so they can poo.But that's just my opinion,nothing else,
Jeff


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 5, 2010)

Annieski said:


> I didn't mean to imply that the proper care for captive sulcatas should not include soaking. I do soak Mortimer every other day and let her decide when she has had enough but it is usually 5-7 minutes. I guess I was thinking "out loud". Sorry.




Annie I understand what you were implying though. How old is Mortimer? 

Jeff, the important thing is that you are providing the tortoise with a means to drink and/or soak when desired.

Myself, I prefer to not keep a waterdish in the enclosure and soak my young tortoises. Once they are larger I will offer a water dish once a week and will probably stop soaking them


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

gummybearpoop...I agree with you totally...


----------



## Annieski (Feb 6, 2010)

Mortimer is 2 1/2 years and weighs 8.5 lbs. When I got her she was 6.5 oz. and about 7 months old. She had been keep in a glass aquarium. As soon as she got to NJ, she went into a 36" long plastic tub. I soaked her every day for a month with liquid calcium added to the water[ at the advise of the vet for a slightly soft shell]. When she "firmed up" and changes were made to her diet, she had water available at all times and the soaking went to every other day[without the calcium] and powdered ca. was sprinkled on her food as well as having a cuttle bone in her pen. When the weather is condusive here, she is outside and when it isn't, she is in the basement in a very large sectioned off area where she has her heat[ roughly 93 degrees] and light source and a moist hide for sleeping where the temps go down to about 72. She decides where she spends her time. Water is always there but I have rarely ever seen her take a drink.


----------



## kimmikins (Feb 6, 2010)

I am very new to tort ownership but my little leopard is bathed everyday and seems to really enjoy it.. he drinks and drinks then poops then eats for england.. without the warm bath he doesnt go near his food or water.. It wont hurt him to be bathed it lets him interact with me and the family and he seems to really enjoy it.. To say soaking isnt natural isnt really an argument in my opinion because owning a tortoise really isnt that natural xxx


----------



## samstar (Feb 6, 2010)

I soak Torty in luke warm water every other day, there's more to gain than lose. If the water is not luke warm, he struggles like hell to get out.


----------



## tjm1302 (Feb 14, 2010)

Do i need to "soak" my star tortoise? How often? Soaking is just sitting him/her in 1 cm of water for a bit right? please help... new to this species!


----------



## samstar (Feb 14, 2010)

tjm1302 said:


> Do i need to "soak" my star tortoise? How often? Soaking is just sitting him/her in 1 cm of water for a bit right? please help... new to this species!



It all depends on your climate conditions, if it is very dry and your Star does not soak itself in the water dish than yes you should soak it every day or alternate days. Mine does go into the water dish but I still soak him every other day, there is no harm but more to gain. the water level should be at where the carapace meets the plastron(where the bottom and top shell meet). So maybe for a hatchling, say about 4-5mm. Water should be luke warm.


----------



## tjm1302 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks Samstar.. my water level is what you state. And he didn't seem to mind being put in the water. He didn't struggle to get out. He doesn't really struggle at all. RIght now he is off his food, and just wants to hide. Any suggestions would be handy. I haven't seen him eat anything at all today.


----------



## samstar (Feb 15, 2010)

tjm1302 said:


> thanks Samstar.. my water level is what you state. And he didn't seem to mind being put in the water. He didn't struggle to get out. He doesn't really struggle at all. RIght now he is off his food, and just wants to hide. Any suggestions would be handy. I haven't seen him eat anything at all today.



They love hibiscus, try feeding it hibiscus and get his feces tested for worms.


----------

